# Married but alone



## whaticanthave (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Alli3fire (Oct 23, 2016)

A lot of people are in your situation. Can you reach out to friends and develop a good life on your own? Have you considered divorce? Can you tell us more about your situation?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

whaticanthave said:


>


 @whaticanthave

If you need help urgently reach out here on TAM.

We are here for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

One time while vacationing in the Caribbean I went scuba diving. I too was alone. A body in a big blue water tank.

I love to swim and the fish, fauna and scenery were spectacular in these waters.

At the bottom were banks of waving sea anemone. In the center was a goldish flash, it was a Percula Clownfish.

Try as I might, I could not coax that fish out.

I resurfaced and brought a chum with me. Out came Nemo.

Shall I go get Some or Chum?

Hello?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> One time while vacationing in the Caribbean I went scuba diving. I too was alone. A body in a big blue water tank.
> 
> I love to swim and the fish, fauna and scenery were spectacular in these waters.
> 
> ...


Your kind of like a cracked up Riddler you know that.


----------



## CarolPearce (Nov 22, 2016)

Maximum women face this feeling at some point in their life. I would suggest you to stop bothering about this and engage yourself in a hobby idea and go on outings with your girls gang. You will feel nice.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

It what ways do you feel alone? Does your husband ignore you? Is he never home? Do you think you are needy type?

Please give more information, It is hard to give advice when there is nothing to go on.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

There is just something here That I am not getting. The original (and only) post was up for a total of 50 minutes. 10 hours after it was edited away. a few replies were posted. Then 20 days later there are two post that know that the original poster was female. How?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> There is just something here That I am not getting. The original (and only) post was up for a total of 50 minutes. 10 hours after it was edited away. a few replies were posted. Then 20 days later there are two post that know that the original poster was female. How?


Ever watch the movie, "The Scent of a Women?"

Umm, umm...impossible for a man to miss.


----------



## Dulsura (Dec 8, 2016)

Make it two...

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

Sometimes I feel this way, too. I dont know the original post since it seems it was edited. But right now, I can understand that my husband is having a challenging time with changes and what to expect since we're having our first baby. I feel fortunate to be able to turn to family, friends, and neighbors.


----------

